# Some info on my gainssssss



## ECKSRATED (May 3, 2014)

So as some of u know I've been doing the cube for the past 8 weeks. Been loving it so far. Now before I started the cube I always lifted heavy weight but did more of a bodybuilding type split. One muscle group per day for 6 Days a week. My weight has been ranging from 228 to 232 for the past year or so. 

So yesterday I weighed myself for the first time in about two months because i noticed I was looking alot fuller and harder. I was 238!!!! Nothing has changed in my diet since starting this program. For me to gain 5 to 7 pounds is alot at my weight and all the years I've been training. I wasn'ttrying to get bigger either, actually been eating a little cleaner than usual. Everything from my arms to my shoulder to my legs have gotten bigger and meaty looking. Lol. The 3 days of rest is probably what it's from I'm guessing. 

Any ways my point is that for all u BBers out there that have been having trouble putting weight on (I know there' a LOT of you out there) maybe it's time to drop the high volume million reps get a pump and go home type workouts and give something like the cube a try. If it can work for me after 15 years of training then it can work for anyone.   

That's all. Just wanted to share with you peeps.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 3, 2014)

The light weight for reps thing is bullshit. It'll work for newbs, but after a few years and gains slow, switch it up to something heavy. YOu have to FORCE the body to adapt. Nice job on the progress Ecks.


----------



## Tren4Life (May 3, 2014)

Nice job Ecks. 238 on your short ass should look pretty jacked.


----------



## Azog (May 3, 2014)

That is pretty awesome Ecks! 238 huh? I am gonna meet you there soon.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 3, 2014)

I figured if i posted this maybe it would knock some sense in to the guys that "can't" gain weight.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 3, 2014)

Azog said:


> That is pretty awesome Ecks! 238 huh? I am gonna meet you there soon.


Haha the thing is I don't really wanna get bigger. I'm happy at 225ish at 5 foot 8. Almost as wide as I am tall. Lol


----------



## Seeker (May 3, 2014)

Nice work. Congratulations!


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 3, 2014)

nice ecks u big fukker..u look great..thats what i wanna look like one day


----------



## Big Worm (May 3, 2014)

I didnt make it to 300lbs by doing reps, thats all I have to say.


----------



## stonetag (May 3, 2014)

Nice Ecks.
Light weight, million reps, rubbish I say! Heavy until the cows come home, or I break a hip (Old).


----------



## RJ (May 3, 2014)

dude weve had this talk for years with all the tards like Snigg. They see Pros doing it to carve muscle but don't think about how they got there (minus the ridiculous gear of course).

Nice work man. I'm kind of in the same boat, seeing gains i didn't really want or need to make. Kind of nice huh? I think i'm about ready for another strength routine pretty soon. I'll have to read the Cube again.


----------



## Dtownry (May 3, 2014)

Love it man.  Great post for people to see.  Beast.  Keep killing it and keep updating us on what is working for you.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 3, 2014)

Go ecks but the real question is where are the newds. We've all been patiently waiting. 


Keep it going brother.


----------



## AlphaD (May 3, 2014)

Thats awesome ecks...  keep smashing it brother.  I feel what your saying too.  Steel has been coaching me the past 2 months, i have been running 531.......my body is growing more then it had in the past 10 years.  Traps and legs are popping.  I love lifting heavy shit. I Changed my style, and am glad i did.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 3, 2014)

Herm the newds will be sent asap. Let my trim my bush a little for ya first. 

RJ I have the newest version of the cube and it's different than the other one if u want it. Email me if u want it.

We used to argue with a member on the nation about gaining weight all the time. This guy had a great physique at about 195 pounds. But he was stuck at that weight for almost 4 years and insisted that his "slow focus on the contraction high rep" workouts weren't the problem. We had other guys blowing up from doing nothing but squats deads and bench but he still wouldn't take our advice. It was funny actually how heused ttoget mad at us. 

I just want people to see how beneficial the big 3 lifts are. Big 4 for me cus i still do some sort of shoulder press every Friday.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 3, 2014)

Mlp I love a shaved man Hahahhaha.


----------



## motley482 (May 5, 2014)

Congrats on the weight gains man being a smaller guy at 165lb any way to pump some extra pounds on sounds good to me...so what is the cube? Lol im thinking this is a dumb question


----------



## Achilles (May 10, 2014)

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/forums/117-Cube-Method This is for you Motley


----------

